# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته از تجربی به ریاضی

## Mmdcenter

سلام دوستان. من دوسال کنکور تجربی شرکت کردم و میخوام امسال از طریق پیام نور ( ثبت نام و انصراف) سال بعد کنکور ریاضی بدم خواستم بدونم ایا کار خاصی باید بکنم؟
اصلا میشه؟؟ مانعی که وجود نداره چون دیپلمم تجربیه
دلیلم اینه
چون درس زیست رو به هیچ وجه یاد نمیگیرم ولی درس های دیگه رو  عمومی حدود ۵۰  و شیمی و فیزیک و ریاضی حدود ۴۰ میزنم ولی زیست نهایتا ۱۰ ۲۰ درصد
خب با این درصد ها که رشته تاپ تجربی که نمیشه قبول شد از طرفی هم به شدت علاقه مند رشته کامپیوتر هستم
به نظر شما چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟

----------


## Amirhossein-79

خیر تا اونجایی که من اطلاعات دارم شما با داشتن هر دیپلمی البته به جز کار و دانش و فنی حرفه ای می توانید در یکی از سه گروه اصلی ریاضی تجربی انسانی و به طور دلخواه در هنر و زبان شرکت کنید ، البته باز هم تحقیق کنید .

----------


## Amirhossein10

من همین امسالی که کنکور دادم ، همین حرکتو زدم ، دیپلم تجربی بودش اما ریاضی دادم ، ریاضی درساش شاید یه خورده سخت باشه ولی رقابت توش خیلی راحتر از تجربیه

----------


## Zeinab7777777

منم همین مشکل و دارم،امسال کنکور تجربی دادم و رشتمم تجربیه،، ولی سال بعد میخوام کنکور ریاضی بدم واقعا تجربیو دوست ندارم،اما موندم چیکار کنم، نمیدونم باید تغییر رشته بدم و امتحان نهایی های ریاضی و بدم،، یا میتونم دانشگاه آزاد ثبت نام کنم و بعد یه ترم انصراف بدم بیام کنکور ریاضی بدم،، از طرفیم اصلا دلم نمیخواد بعد فارغ التحصیلی تجربی دوباره امتحان نهایی های دبیرستان و بدم، ضمن اینکه از امسال امتحان ها نظام جدید میشن و من اصلا نمیخوام کنکور نظام جدید بدم.. منم راهنمایی کنید لطفا

----------


## saj8jad

> منم همین مشکل و دارم،امسال کنکور تجربی دادم و رشتمم تجربیه،، ولی سال بعد میخوام کنکور ریاضی بدم واقعا تجربیو دوست ندارم،اما موندم چیکار کنم، نمیدونم باید تغییر رشته بدم و امتحان نهایی های ریاضی و بدم،، یا میتونم دانشگاه آزاد ثبت نام کنم و بعد یه ترم انصراف بدم بیام کنکور ریاضی بدم،، از طرفیم اصلا دلم نمیخواد بعد فارغ التحصیلی تجربی دوباره امتحان نهایی های دبیرستان و بدم، ضمن اینکه از امسال امتحان ها نظام جدید میشن و من اصلا نمیخوام کنکور نظام جدید بدم.. منم راهنمایی کنید لطفا


درود
نه نیازه امتحان نهایی های رشته ریاضی رو شرکت کنید و نه نیازه برید دانشگاه آزاد و بعدش انصراف بدید!
شما با هر عنوان دیپلمی و پیش دانشگاهی که داشته باشید میتونید هر گروه آزمایشی که خواستید کنکور بدید
شما که خانم هستید مشکل نظام وظیفه که ندارید بخواید دانشگاه ثبت نام کنید بعدش انصراف بدید!
بدون هیچ مشکلی میتونید سال دیگه کنکور بدید

----------


## Narvan

امسال موقع ثبت نام، کنکور ریاضی رو ثبت نام کن
مشکلی پیش نمیاد

----------

